# A little help please???



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't buy a bite lately. Next trip I will be going to a small reservoir that has muddy water, probably no more than 8fow and main cover are stick ups and dead fall, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Fish the bottom... Carolina rig or football jig dragged on the bottom... It's a tough time of year.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

definitely deeper water...jig n pig..so forth....also try running a dark color colorado blade spinnerbait....get that water moving.....goodluck!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Weedless plastics in the slop. Light 1/4oz or less jig and trailer blue/black on edges of cover. Topwater early and late frog or black buzzbaits.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks for the replies i will post my results tomorrow


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

damn didnt get to get out things came up will be trying it sometime hopefully sooner rather then later


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Jason try a zoom finesse or trick worm in watermelon red. No weight on 8lb test. If in boat throw towards shore and do nothing just watch your line then try different retrieves. If on shore throw parallel to the bank and same thing. Good luck


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

With Muddy water you need to get their attention...vibration or sound, then you have to contrast lure colors against the color of water and structure so they'll see it!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Wacky Worm. It's been great for me lately when nothing else works.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Lots of great suggestions. Since you are fishing muddy water, be sure you're plastics have some kind of color that a fish can see. I like a plastic worm with a green tail texas rig on the bottom in muddy water. If you have water with lily pads, try fishing those with frog baits. Even if the water is warm, water under those pads are pretty cool cause of the shade.


----------

